# Hilfe!!! Hund gesucht!



## RolMB (7. Juli 2013)

Moin,
ich bin zwar nicht so bekannt hier, aber ich würde euch trotzdem bitten wollen etwas die Augen offen zu halten, falls ihr heute im Wiehengebirge unterwegs seid. Gesucht wird ein braun weißer Terrier, der verletz sein müsste. Sie wurde gestern Abend an gefahren und ist unter Schock weg gelaufen.
Falls ihr etwas seht, wäre ich dankbar falls ihr mich kurz anruft!!!
LG Rolf

Nummer: 0,1,5,1,6,4,0,3,6,9,7,7


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. Juli 2013)

Ohh, ich hoffe ihr findet das arme Tier bald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## discordius (7. Juli 2013)

Wo im Wiehen ist das denn genau passiert? Hört der Hund auf seinen Namen (wie heisst er denn)? Ein Foto vom Hund könnte auch helfen. Wie sollten wir dich kontaktieren?


----------



## RolMB (7. Juli 2013)

Der Hund heißt Sina!
Kontaktieren könnt ihr mich unter der obenstehenden Nummer!
Und Sie ist ca. zwischen der Kahlenwart und Horsthöhe weg gelaufen, wir wissen allerdings nur das sie in den Wald ist ob jetzt richtung Holzhausen und LK ist uns unklar.

VIELEN DANK DAS IHR DIE AUGEN OFFEN HALTET!!!

LG Rolf


----------



## discordius (7. Juli 2013)

Dann gehen wir jetzt mal in der Gegend mit unserem kleinen jungen Terrier spazieren, vielleicht findet der ja eure Sina. Meine bessere Hälfte schlägt noch die Facebook-Gruppe Reiterfreunde OWL vor für die Suchanfrage.


----------



## RolMB (7. Juli 2013)

Vielen Dank!
Ich habe auch noch einigermaßen gute Fotos gefunden.












LG Rolf


----------



## RolMB (8. Juli 2013)

Sina ist heute morgen bei unserem Tierarzt abgegeben worden.
Vielen Dank an alle die ein Auge offen hatten!

LG Rolf

PS: Das Thema kann dann ja auch gelöscht werden


----------



## -Kiwi- (8. Juli 2013)

Top!


----------



## kris. (8. Juli 2013)

Freut mich. Gute Besserung!


----------

